# Vasyl Lomachenko Pro Career Thread



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Lomachenko, his Father/Trainer Anatoliy and Oleksandr Usyk are visiting the USA and Vasyl is talking with promoters currently.

Vasyl and Sasha at the Kovalev fight


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Usyk is just something else :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

He's probably best signing with Top Rank


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Fantastic, read he'd was over there but wasn't sure if it was true, those photos confirm it. Hopefully him and Usyk agree professional deals in the next few days


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Great news, been looking forward to his switch to the paid ranks for years now. he'll be a great addition to 135/130, whichever weight he fights at. Imagine him vs Gamboa?

Hopefully this means Usyk is turning pro to


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Gary Hyde said he's after signing an amateur on the level or Rigondeaux. Has to be one of these so.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Good news. Obviously he must have met with Duva/Main Events and he's probably looking for the big name promoters. I hope he lands a fair contract so we can see more of him. 
The guy is an exact copy of his dad :lol:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

El SOK said:


> Great news, been looking forward to his switch to the paid ranks for years now. he'll be a great addition to 135/130, whichever weight he fights at. Imagine him vs Gamboa?
> 
> Hopefully this means Usyk is turning pro to


Usyk is turning pro.

Hopefully Vasyl is knocking out bums in the next couple of months. Gamboa next year :yep


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Exciting stuff, cannot remember the last time ive been so excited about boxer turning pro as much as Lomachenko.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Lomachenko is going to seriously shake shit up in the division he chooses to compete at.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

orriray59 said:


> Lomachenko is going to seriously shake shit up in the division he chooses to compete at.


He was fighting at 130 but there was no 126 in the Am's. I would rather see him at 126 and i bet he can make the weight, he was a little small at 130 compared to most his opponents.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Lomachenko vs Rigo... 126lbs... 2016... Make this happen please!


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Lomachenko vs Rigo... 126lbs... 2016... Make this happen please!


lol Thats one of the reasons i want him to go to 126 so its possible. Rigo, Mares, Uchiyama later


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

If so that's great news. He'll probably sign with either Top Rank or GBP then.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

that's dope....glad Usyk is coming too, it's weird but i'm just as excited about Usyk.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> that's dope....glad Usyk is coming too, it's weird but i'm just as excited about Usyk.


Not surprising that a big man as fast as he is, can box and move as well as he can doesn't come along very often.

Murata and Beterbiev gone pro to, so many beastly fighters to look for in the future:happy


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Lomachenko will be a world champ in 2 years. No point in him fighting bums for 3 years. The experience in the WSB will set them in very good fuckin stead aswell.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Lomachenko vs Rigo... 126lbs... 2016... Make this happen please!


I never even considered that possibility.. have two double gold medallists fought each other before?


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Lomachecnko can win a title in his first five fighfs, I hope they dont hold him back


----------



## Dead Terrorist (Jun 20, 2013)

Both men could well be considered top 10 p4p within a few years. That's some serious talent they have.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Top Rank makes the most sense for Lomachenko, maybe a TR/K2 joint agreement for both of them?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

If he's punch resistance is ok, he'll be ready for a title shot by the end of next year. Can't wait to see him mix it up at 126


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

How would you guide his career. Due to WSB I see no reason why he can't start out with 6/8 rounders, guy could be top ten ranked in a year if he is busy. I don't see no reason why he shouldn't be in big world title fights between 12-15 fights into his career, maybes less.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Cant wait to watch Usyk,Lomachenko fight against top pro opposition. 

If they fight with TR, are they going to be fighting on high profile like what Bobdevil did to ShoeShining?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd like to see Berinchyk and Khytrov turn over as well, they aren't as talented as the other two but damn are they fun to watch. Ukraine has some quality fighters coming through, gonna be some good nights of boxing come from over there.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> How would you guide his career. Due to WSB I see no reason why he can't start out with 6/8 rounders, guy could be top ten ranked in a year if he is busy. I don't see no reason why he shouldn't be in big world title fights between 12-15 fights into his career, maybes less.


I'd build him up to 10 rounders within 5 fights and have him fight for a title within 10 fights. I have no doubt he could do it with less but there's no need to rush him as much as Rigo, as Loma is turning over at a much younger age. However if they speed up the process he could get a fight with Rigo closer to Rigo's prime. Then move up to beat Gamboa, then Broner (hopefully they stay undefeated up to that point) :deal


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> Cant wait to watch Usyk,Lomachenko fight against top pro opposition.
> 
> If they fight with TR, are they going to be fighting on high profile like what Bobdevil did to ShoeShining?


Doubt it, whilst both are much better than Shiming, there isn't the same market as there is with Shiming for Bob to cream a few $ from. Both will be stars in time, they have styles that should make that easier, and both there talents, espicially Lomachenko are amazing. Lomachenko should be able to get a title within 12 months or so. Not sure he will start as low as featherweight like some are though


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

stevebhoy87 said:


> Not sure he will start as low as featherweight like some are though


Agreed, while he is reasonably small framed for his weight he does have a decent amount of lean mass and wouldn't have much weight to lose. I can't see a fighter of his ability and intelligence draining himself just to make a weight division. Apparently he walks around at 62kg and he's always training.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Agreed, while he is reasonably small framed for his weight he does have a decent amount of lean mass and wouldn't have much weight to lose. I can't see a fighter of his ability and intelligence draining himself just to make a weight division. Apparently he walks around at 62kg and he's always training.


Agreed, it wouldn't surprise me if he decided to start super feather instead of lightweight, featherweight though, I would be more surprised


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

He'll be walking into the pro game with massive expectations. Hope he lives up to them, because the haters will be watching him like hawks.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> He's probably best signing with Top Rank


Oh God please no.

Why not go K2? Sounds logical, the bros will want to stage huge shows after their career is over, and Vasyl is the next big thing.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Chatty said:


> How would you guide his career. Due to WSB I see no reason why he can't start out with 6/8 rounders, guy could be top ten ranked in a year if he is busy. I don't see no reason why he shouldn't be in big world title fights between 12-15 fights into his career, maybes less.


I did a plan for him at lightweight in another thread ages back as I think he'll turn pro at either super feather or lightweight. It went something like Juan Pablo Sanchez (8rounds), Derry Mathews (10 rounds), Ammeth diaz (10/12 rounder), Paulus Moses (12 rounder) Antonio Demarco/Omar Figueroa (12 rounder), title challenge. Well people around those levels at those stages would be good imo


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> He'll be walking into the pro game with massive expectations. Hope he lives up to them, because the haters will be watching him like hawks.


Why would he have haters? You'd hate boxing if you had a problem with Lomachenko. He's dealt with expectations for many years and I hardly think he's worried about what others think of him. He's a professional through and through.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Oh God please no.
> 
> Why not go K2? Sounds logical, the bros will want to stage huge shows after their career is over, and Vasyl is the next big thing.


Who said so?
Do the Klits want to be promoters after their active careers?

Anyway: Lomachenko should fight in america. 
But Usyk really looks not big. Maybe he should start his career at CW an then move up? Then Sauerland would be a good choice.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Why would he have haters? You'd hate boxing if you had a problem with Lomachenko. He's dealt with expectations for many years and I hardly think he's worried about what others think of him. He's a professional through and through.


The same reason why other talented, well-liked fighters have haters. VL's amassed a pretty good following before he's even turned pro, and I guarantee you there will be the irrational few waiting for him to fall at a hurdle and launch their 'he was overhyped' tirade on him. I just hope they don't get a chance to do that.

And of course he probably isn't worried what others think of him. That's part of his job.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Agreed, while he is reasonably small framed for his weight he does have a decent amount of lean mass and wouldn't have much weight to lose. I can't see a fighter of his ability and intelligence draining himself just to make a weight division. Apparently he walks around at 62kg and he's always training.


If he walks around at 135lbs how would he be drained at 126? Keep in mind when he's fighting at 130lbs in amateur tournaments he has to maintain that weight for 1-2 weeks. I don't see how 126lbs would be a struggle.



LuckyLuke said:


> Who said so?
> Do the Klits want to be promoters after their active careers?
> 
> Anyway: Lomachenko should fight in america.
> But Usyk really looks not big. Maybe he should start his career at CW an then move up? Then Sauerland would be a good choice.


Usyk is 6'3 210lbs same size as Haye and he's already beat some of the top amateurs SHW's including a 5-0 shutout over Medzhidov. I hope Usyk goes with K2.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

If i were Lomachenko i wouldn't go with one of the really large promoters (Goldenboy and Top Rank), at least if he goes with someone slightly smaller he wont be limiting himself to which boxers he can fight.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

If I had to bet, it would be that he goes with Top Rank.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Who said so?
> Do the Klits want to be promoters after their active careers?
> 
> Anyway: Lomachenko should fight in america.
> But Usyk really looks not big. Maybe he should start his career at CW an then move up? Then Sauerland would be a good choice.


Being promoted by K2 does not rule out an American career, but just so you know, the average ticket sales in Europe is better than in the US.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Oh God please no.
> 
> Why not go K2? Sounds logical, the bros will want to stage huge shows after their career is over, and Vasyl is the next big thing.


:yep well I was just saying between, Shaw, Dibella, King, Goosen, GBP and Top Rank, that TR may be the best for him and that division


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep well I was just saying between, Shaw, Dibella, King, Goosen, GBP and Top Rank, that TR may be the best for him and that division


Dude should get with Haymon! :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Dude should get with Haymon! :lol:


:lol: Haymon has all but 2 or 3 of the American Olympians, he might as well get the best one in the world


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> If he walks around at 135lbs how would he be drained at 126? Keep in mind when he's fighting at 130lbs in amateur tournaments he has to maintain that weight for 1-2 weeks. I don't see how 126lbs would be a struggle.


If he's lean at 135 and he wants to fight at 126 it's likely that he'll need to dehydrate by at least 5%, and that's when detrimental performance effects can creep in. It's not so much an issue over three rounds but when you're trying to get used to fighting for 12 it's in those last few rounds he'll feel it if he's drained himself at all. With a high action fighter like Lomachenko he needs his stamina, and I can't see him making himself uncomfortable for no reason. Considering Anatoly wanted his son to "Grow into his natural weight" then I doubt that he'd make him cut much as a pro.
Andre Ward only ever weighed 77kg as an amateur, he's said that he believes cutting weight is not a good thing to do. It depends on the boxers bodytype imo, if it's a tall guy who doesn't have much muscle mass then I think cutting is a good way to get an advantage. If it's a shorter more muscular guy then it's doing more harm than good, the idea of a cut is to gain a strength advantage for the weight class.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Some pictures of Vasyl sparring


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

...some more


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

He is holding that right hand way too low while throwing that jab. And what's with the leggings?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks @Vysotsky

Exciting. I see Anatoly on the last picture taping with the video, upload it Loma sr ! 
I hope he has some good sparring partners. 
The guy who looks like Evgeny Gradovich looks worried...is he a sparring partner who's yet to get in the ring with him or something hahaha


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Abraham said:


> He is holding that right hand way too low while throwing that jab. And what's with the leggings?


He's a southpaw you spacko. Give some more technical advice to a guy who has beaten everybody he's fought in 400 fights and has won two gold medals, I'm sure you can teach him a lot. Better go and tell Mayweather to get his left up as well while you're at it.
You've never seen compression garments in your life before?


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> He's a southpaw you spacko. Give some more technical advice to a guy who has beaten everybody he's fought in 400 fights and has won two gold medals, I'm sure you can teach him a lot. Better go and tell Mayweather to get his left up as well while you're at it.
> You've never seen compression garments in your life before?


I'd also add that it's only a picture... He might be blocking his opponent's left hand or he blocked his jab a second before.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Brownies said:


> I'd also add that it's only a picture... He might be blocking his opponent's left hand or he blocked his jab a second before.


It's just ridiculous to try and critique any fighter from a still picture, I could post 100 pictures of any fighter making a 'technical mistake'. A technical mistake is only a mistake when it's in context, Lomachenko's opponent is in no position to land anything with that left because it's already extended.

I mean look at the technical mistakes Bernard is making here, better give him Abraham's number.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Abraham said:


> He is holding that right hand way too low while throwing that jab. And what's with the leggings?


Here's Mayweather making the mistake you thought Lomachenko was making. That Floyd really needs to tighten up his game if he wants to go anywhere in boxing.


----------



## David S. (Sep 21, 2013)

Vasyl has finally arrived in the pros. Please dont let Roach ruin that amazing talent. The fuck is Freddie doing there anyways?


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

I have seen Superman and he is Ukrainian.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

David S. said:


> Vasyl has finally arrived in the pros. Please dont let Roach ruin that amazing talent. The fuck is Freddie doing there anyways?


I think he's just sparring Freddie's fighters. Hopefully anyway.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

David S. said:


> Vasyl has finally arrived in the pros. Please dont let Roach ruin that amazing talent. The fuck is Freddie doing there anyways?


I haven't read anything that says Roach is training him its probably just convenient to use his gym to finish up camp since Arum has a relationship with him and probably to see what they think of eachother. Im sure Freddy is the first guy Arum would show him on his trainer shopping list.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't see what's wrong with Vasyl learning a thing or two from Roach..


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Loma always seems to wear low tops. Last time I saw a pro wearing them in a fight was Haye vs Chisora.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I don't see what's wrong with Vasyl learning a thing or two from Roach..


Not that Vasyl would ever fall victim to this especially with his Father around but for example Shelestyuk is working with Roach and he had an excellent defense but now he fights like a poor man's amalgamation of Jirov/Calzaghe. No defense, constantly wide open, slaps when flurrying and got dropped in his 2nd fight.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> He was fighting at 130 but there was no 126 in the Am's. I would rather see him at 126 and i bet he can make the weight, he was a little small at 130 compared to most his opponents.


Do you know what Lomachenko's reach is?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> Not that Vasyl would ever fall victim to this especially with his Father around but for example Shelestyuk is working with Roach and he had an excellent defense but now he fights like a poor man's amalgamation of Jirov/Calzaghe. No defense, constantly wide open, slaps when flurrying and got dropped in his 2nd fight.


I don't know the guy but I don't think Roach would be bad for Lomachenko he should keep training with his father but to have Roach as something like his alternative trainer could benefit him. As I've said I don't know the guy you're talking about but I would guess that he always had these flaws and he just isn't that great as a pro. If there's one thing Roach knows it's offense he would never ever teach a fighter to slap with his punches or be wild (Khan is also wild when he trains with Hunter) offensively he's one of the best trainers out there. 
Training with his dad and a little bit with Roach would be ideal for Lomachenko especially at the beginning of his pro career since Roach has a LOT more experience with pro boxers than Loma's dad


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> Do you know what Lomachenko's reach is?


Just relax browsing, as soon as HBO measure it for the Ramirez fight I'll let you know. Then you can determine if he'll be a successful boxer, as you have a PhD in boxers reach measurements.
For anyone wondering what I'm talking about, this guy knows the reach of all his favourite boxers past and present :rofl


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Has he ever been knocked down?

How many?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

He's arrived in the USA, let the hype get out of hand again! Seriously though, good luck to the bloke, I generally like the Eastern Bloc fighters for the very reason most dislike them, they are very calm and respectful in their demeanor. And Usyk has crazy dancing tekkers, absolute lad!


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Has he ever been knocked down?
> 
> How many?


Once, he got up and stopped the guy


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Once, he got up and stopped the guy


Ok. Thanks.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

©Miguel Salazar (@boxingphotos) tweeted at 5:33 AM on Sat, Sep 28, 2013:
@LomachenkoVasyl KOs Sparring partner in second sparring session in the US #boxing #teamlomachenko #ukraine http://t.co/Jgu3UMTTcJ
(

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/383811770583752704)


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> ©Miguel Salazar (@boxingphotos) tweeted at 5:33 AM on Sat, Sep 28, 2013:
> @LomachenkoVasyl KOs Sparring partner in second sparring session in the US #boxing #teamlomachenko #ukraine http://t.co/Jgu3UMTTcJ
> (
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/383811770583752704)


Beast!!!

I really hope there's some sparring footage.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> ©Miguel Salazar (@boxingphotos) tweeted at 5:33 AM on Sat, Sep 28, 2013:
> @LomachenkoVasyl KOs Sparring partner in second sparring session in the US #boxing #teamlomachenko #ukraine http://t.co/Jgu3UMTTcJ
> (
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/383811770583752704)


But but... Lomachenko has no power. Must've been a staged shot. Has to have been.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I do wonder what trainers who have seen him actually think of him


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Just relax browsing, as soon as HBO measure it for the Ramirez fight I'll let you know. Then you can determine if he'll be a successful boxer, as you have a PhD in boxers reach measurements.
> For anyone wondering what I'm talking about, this guy knows the reach of all his favourite boxers past and present :rofl


better than talking about explosive hip movement from squats....


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Beast!!!
> 
> I really hope there's some sparring footage.


In one of the earlier pics you can see Anatoliy with a video camera and Vasyl has a youtube channel so hopefully they'll upload it. They may wait until after the fight before they do.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Does anyone know who he's sparring? When he was talking to Arum initially old Bob was saying that they'd get Gradovich as his sparring partner


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

D_W does lomachenko train the way you think boxers should, i.e. does he squat and lift weights?


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> D_W does lomachenko train the way you think boxers should, i.e. does he squat and lift weights?


His Father Anatoliy is a fitness nut and Vasyl used to Wrestle, Hockey, Gymnastics and does alot of practical strength "old school" excercises, running and swimming very long distances, rope climbing that sort of stuff. Anatoliy was brought on as a trainer for the National team too and had all the guys doing this stuff like putting their faces in a bowl of water and holding their breath for 3 minutes. Before Vasyl even signed with Top Rank he was already training for 15 round fights.

These two videos have lots of training footage.






National team before the Olympics with Usyk, Gvozdyk, Khytrov, Berinchyk, Shelestyuk


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> His Father Anatoliy is a fitness nut and Vasyl used to Wrestle, Hockey, Gymnastics and does alot of practical strength "old school" excercises, running and swimming very long distances, rope climbing that sort of stuff. Anatoliy was brought on as a trainer for the National team too and had all the guys doing this stuff like putting their faces in a bowl of water and holding their breath for 3 minutes. Before Vasyl even signed with Top Rank he was already training for 15 round fights.
> 
> These two videos have lots of training footage.
> 
> ...


Cheers. I've seen the Russian judo teams do a few of those drills they were doing inside the hall.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> D_W does lomachenko train the way you think boxers should, i.e. does he squat and lift weights?


I think he could train better/smarter tbh. Someone said that he sometimes runs marathon distances, which is borderline idiotic for a boxer imo. He does periodise his training though, which probably puts him above a lot of other boxers.
He does a lot of things right; hill sprints, plyometrics and plenty of upper body strength work. He's an incredibly hard worker and he's well conditioned, that in combination with his skill and technique honed over so many years makes him what he is as a boxer.
Physically every athlete can get better, and apparently Lomachenko is hiring a strength coach for his pro career. I know he's been working with the physio from the LA Lakers for this fight.
Squatting, lifting weights isn't just 'something boxers should do', it's something every athlete should be doing particularly in their initial stages of prep. If a boxer is two weeks out from a fight and lifting weights 4 times a week then they're doing more harm than good.
You need to essentially stop the weights to see the adaptations and improve your movement. Your strength decreases but your speed increases with improved movement.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> I think he could train better/smarter tbh. Someone said that he sometimes runs marathon distances, which is borderline idiotic for a boxer imo. He does periodise his training though, which probably puts him above a lot of other boxers.
> He does a lot of things right; hill sprints, plyometrics and plenty of upper body strength work. He's an incredibly hard worker and he's well conditioned, that in combination with his skill and technique honed over so many years makes him what he is as a boxer.
> Physically every athlete can get better, and apparently Lomachenko is hiring a strength coach for his pro career. I know he's been working with the physio from the LA Lakers for this fight.
> Squatting, lifting weights isn't just 'something boxers should do', it's something every athlete should be doing particularly in their initial stages of prep. If a boxer is two weeks out from a fight and lifting weights 4 times a week then they're doing more harm than good.
> You need to essentially stop the weights to see the adaptations and improve your movement. Your strength decreases but your speed increases with improved movement.


Yeah when I'm lifting a lot I can't jump up as high up the stairs in my house as I can when I have a week or so off (seriously) :lol:

Looking forward to seeing him in action now.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> Yeah when I'm lifting a lot I can't jump up as high up the stairs in my house as I can when I have a week or so off (seriously) :lol:
> 
> Looking forward to seeing him in action now.


Only two weeks away now :bbb


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> But but... Lomachenko has no power. Must've been a staged shot. Has to have been.


I know, lets just ignore the fact that he was fighting way above his weight with big gloves though! No power, fixed.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> I know, lets just ignore the fact that he was fighting way above his weight with big gloves though! No power, fixed.


yet still dropping them routinely



Vysotsky said:


> In one of the earlier pics you can see Anatoliy with a video camera and Vasyl has a youtube channel so hopefully they'll upload it. They may wait until after the fight before they do.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Why is "drilling" a "sparring partner" even remotely newsworthy?

Is that like all those sparring partners Canelo was drilling. Means about as much to me.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Nice stuff. Really looking forward to his debut


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Why is "drilling" a "sparring partner" even remotely newsworthy?
> 
> Is that like all those sparring partners Canelo was drilling. Means about as much to me.


Kind of means that Vasyl is game for this. He's hit the ground running. Always exciting.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

burn1 said:


> Why is "drilling" a "sparring partner" even remotely newsworthy?
> 
> Is that like all those sparring partners Canelo was drilling. Means about as much to me.


Why is posting news about how Vasyl Lomachenko is doing in training newsworthy in a thread about what Vasyl Lomachenko is doing?

No idea. :conf


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

O59 said:


> Why is posting news about how Vasyl Lomachenko is doing in training newsworthy in a thread about what Vasyl Lomachenko is doing?
> 
> No idea. :conf


Yeah, you're right. It was posted at boxingscene though. I get it though; solely for publicity.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Why is "drilling" a "sparring partner" even remotely newsworthy?
> 
> Is that like all those sparring partners Canelo was drilling. Means about as much to me.


Didn't someone from Canelo's camp claim that those stories were made up?
Maybe it is hype, and maybe it is to show that Lomachenko has some power. Bradley and Malignaggi aren't going to be leaving any sparring partners crumpled over on the ground like that.
It's fairly common to see fighters take knees from bodyshots in sparring but not to see them on the ground and out, he was obviously caught by a very good shot.
It shows that he is training to sit on his shots and put hurt on his opponents, which is what we all really want to see isn't it?


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Dealt, did you notice that idiot Lomachenko putting some miles in that video? :-(
He needs to get real and read some of your material


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

JDK said:


> Dealt, did you notice that idiot Lomachenko putting some miles in that video? :-(
> He needs to get real and read some of your material


Apparently he does it for 'mental strength', along with swimming for 8 hours. He periodises his training so he's not doing too much harm, he doesn't run at all leading up to a fight.

And don't be a smart ass, if you understood human physiology you'd understand why it's not a great idea.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

JDK said:


> Dealt, did you notice that idiot Lomachenko putting some miles in that video? :-(
> He needs to get real and read some of your material


:yep


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I think he could train better/smarter tbh. Someone said that he sometimes runs marathon distances, which is borderline idiotic for a boxer imo. He does periodise his training though, which probably puts him above a lot of other boxers.
> He does a lot of things right; hill sprints, plyometrics and plenty of upper body strength work. He's an incredibly hard worker and he's well conditioned, that in combination with his skill and technique honed over so many years makes him what he is as a boxer.
> Physically every athlete can get better, and apparently Lomachenko is hiring a strength coach for his pro career. I know he's been working with the physio from the LA Lakers for this fight.
> Squatting, lifting weights isn't just 'something boxers should do', it's something every athlete should be doing particularly in their initial stages of prep. If a boxer is two weeks out from a fight and lifting weights 4 times a week then they're doing more harm than good.
> You need to essentially stop the weights to see the adaptations and improve your movement. Your strength decreases but your speed increases with improved movement.


Didn't you say something to me the other day about pointing out faults for a guy who won 400 amateur fights and two gold medals? :huh


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Abraham said:


> Didn't you say something to me the other day about pointing out faults for a guy who won 400 amateur fights and two gold medals? :huh


Technical faults. I would never attempt to critique his boxing ability, that's just ridiculous.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Technical faults. I would never attempt to critique his boxing ability, that's just ridiculous.


But you're criticize his training methods, when it seems to have worked for him thus far.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Abraham said:


> But you're criticize his training methods, when it seems to have worked for him thus far.


If you're skilled you can train in any which way and you're going to still win as long as you're conditioned to go three/five rounds. Vasyl is a hard worker so of course he's extremely fit and strong. You can always be better though. He's reached the ceiling in terms of boxing skills and ability. Physicality can be improved always, even in the very best.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Apparently he does it for 'mental strength', along with swimming for 8 hours. He periodises his training so he's not doing too much harm, he doesn't run at all leading up to a fight.
> 
> And don't be a smart ass, if you understood human physiology you'd understand why it's not a great idea.


:lol: relax guy.. I'm just fucking with you. 
I'm not interested if Lomachenko runs long distance or not, only how well he'll adapt to a different scene


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> If you're skilled you can train in any which way and you're going to still win as long as you're conditioned to go three/five rounds. Vasyl is a hard worker so of course he's extremely fit and strong. You can always be better though. *He's reached the ceiling in terms of boxing skills and ability. Physicality can be improved always, even in the very best.*


You've got this part backwards.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Interviews from the weigh in


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Arum interested in making Lomachenko vs Rigondeaux in April next year if everything goes to plan. Rigondeaux in his 3rd bout? Insanity. Imagine being pound for pound within a year of turning pro? Regardless of how Lomachenko's career pans out it's going to be one hell of a ride. Good time to be a boxing fan.

http://www.boxingscene.com/lomachenko-rigondeaux-arum-interested-2014--70513


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I actually want him to fight some Ramirez's for a year after beating Salido, so he can fully adjust to 12 rounds, then he'd make mince meat of everybody, even the greats.
No one can doubt how great it will be to watch Loma's career.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Would rather the Rigondeaux fight was left for a bit, though not too long, maybe back end 2014, early 2015 if all goes well with Lomachenko early career.

They do this fight in New York and I'm going to be seriously tempted to fly over for it


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Arum interested in making Lomachenko vs Rigondeaux in April next year if everything goes to plan.


Holy Moley ! - but would this fight sell? Do the casuals know who either of these guys are?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Holy Moley ! - but would this fight sell? Do the casuals know who either of these guys are?


If Rigo beats Agbeko in an entertaining fashion and Arum does his job promoting him properly, and Lomachenko picks up that title in his second bout then it could be huge. Lomachenko will be a fan favourite with his aggressive style and attitude, Arum loves the guy and calls him the greatest amateur ever. Two undefeated fighters, considered two of the greatest ever in the Olympic game, double gold medallist against double gold medallist... if Lomachenko can get some good media coverage on ESPN, HBO etc. with Arum's full backing then I think it would be massive.
Personally it would be a once in a lifetime sort of fight, nothing would ever come close again.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> If Rigo beats Agbeko in an entertaining fashion and Arum does his job promoting him properly, and Lomachenko picks up that title in his second bout then it could be huge. Lomachenko will be a fan favourite with his aggressive style and attitude, Arum loves the guy and calls him the greatest amateur ever. Two undefeated fighters, considered two of the greatest ever in the Olympic game, double gold medallist against double gold medallist... if Lomachenko can get some good media coverage on ESPN, HBO etc. with Arum's full backing then I think it would be massive.
> Personally it would be a once in a lifetime sort of fight, nothing would ever come close again.


No matter how Lomachenko does facing Rigondeaux who is top 10 P4P in his 3rd fight is way too early. If Vasyl wins his first few not having any problems with the transition and looks good in the process then something like Ramirez, Salido, De Leon, WBA titlist Walters, Gradovich/Gonzalez/Mares would be an excellent first five fights against the top FW's while still giving him time to adjust and gain necessary experience. He could have those five or six fights by the end of 2014/early 2015 then maybe facing Rigo in his 6th or 7th could work.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

I dont know why people are bitching about "poor undercard", yall gonna watch pro debut of one of the best(or the best) amateur in history, who has very fan friendly style and huge balls to fight a 10 rounder against a guy who never been stoped and has a punch. I cant fucking wait for this fight.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> No matter how Lomachenko does facing Rigondeaux who is top 10 P4P in his 3rd fight is way too early. If Vasyl wins his first few not having any problems with the transition and looks good in the process then something like Ramirez, Salido, De Leon, WBA titlist Walters, Gradovich/Gonzalez/Mares would be an excellent first five fights against the top FW's while still giving him time to adjust and gain necessary experience. He could have those five or six fights by the end of 2014/early 2015 then maybe facing Rigo in his 6th or 7th could work.


This would be what I'd do too


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Holy Moley ! - but would this fight sell? Do the casuals know who either of these guys are?


Lomachenko vs Rigondeaux is a boxing fan's fight.

It wouldn't sell very well though. Neither guy has any fans really. Cubans would buy it for Rigondeaux, but who would buy it for Lomachenko? He doesn't have any fans yet.

I'd love to see it for the spectacle -as I'm sure most of us would too- but its not a PPV blockbuster.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> No matter how Lomachenko does facing Rigondeaux who is top 10 P4P in his 3rd fight is way too early. If Vasyl wins his first few not having any problems with the transition and looks good in the process then something like Ramirez, Salido, De Leon, WBA titlist Walters, Gradovich/Gonzalez/Mares would be an excellent first five fights against the top FW's while still giving him time to adjust and gain necessary experience. He could have those five or six fights by the end of 2014/early 2015 then maybe facing Rigo in his 6th or 7th could work.


I agree that Lomachenko should get more pro experience and build up the hype some more. The problem is Rigo's age, and if a puncher finds his chin before the fight can be made.
Regardless of resume's/experience etc. all I want to see is these two guys in the ring somehow.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> I agree that Lomachenko should get more pro experience and build up the hype some more. The problem is Rigo's age, and if a puncher finds his chin before the fight can be made.
> Regardless of resume's/experience etc. all I want to see is these two guys in the ring somehow.


:deal


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> No matter how Lomachenko does facing Rigondeaux who is top 10 P4P in his 3rd fight is way too early. If Vasyl wins his first few not having any problems with the transition and looks good in the process then something like Ramirez, Salido, De Leon, WBA titlist Walters, Gradovich/Gonzalez/Mares would be an excellent first five fights against the top FW's while still giving him time to adjust and gain necessary experience. He could have those five or six fights by the end of 2014/early 2015 then maybe facing Rigo in his 6th or 7th could work.


This makes good sense.

- And in the meantime, Arum et al could be building up the public awareness of both fighters, with Rigo taking a few more wins along the way.

It's really tough to sell these small fighters to the general public, but if they do it right, and take their time, it could be a big boost for the sport as a whole. - Maybe erase some of the stink from Wlad-Povetkin and Vitali-Charr.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

PLEASE CAN WE STICK TO THIS THREAD, NOT BIGBONE'S ONE. BigBone was being a prick and immature earlier about it being 'his' thread.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


>


Hey man, would like to hear your analysis!!! LOMAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Top Rank already said Lomachenko vs Salido will be Jan 25th in New York


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Arum interested in making Lomachenko vs Rigondeaux in April next year if everything goes to plan. Rigondeaux in his 3rd bout? Insanity. Imagine being pound for pound within a year of turning pro? Regardless of how Lomachenko's career pans out it's going to be one hell of a ride. Good time to be a boxing fan.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/lomachenko-rigondeaux-arum-interested-2014--70513


:lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch Loma was getting tested by a bum up until the 4th round.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

artful said:


> :lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch Loma was getting tested by a bum up until the 4th round.


:yep


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

artful said:


> :lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch Loma was getting tested by a bum up until the 4th round.


:rofl
He treated it like a sparring session, took his time, didn't get hit and stopped it in the 4th.
Some Rigo fans such as @bballchump11 are shitting themselves and looking for anything they can :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :rofl
> He treated it like a sparring session, took his time, didn't get hit and stopped it in the 4th.
> Some Rigo fans such as @bballchump11 are shitting themselves and looking for anything they can :lol:


how dare you pick on a drunk guy :nono


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Top Rank already said Lomachenko vs Salido will be Jan 25th in New York


Thats crazy...


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Klimas is saying because of the tough two fights Lomachenko has had, Klimas wants Lomachenko to defend his WBO title next, and Loma says he wants the no.1 ranked fighter there. 
Chonlatarn Piriyapinyo is the no.1 contender. 51(33)-1 http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?cat=boxer&human_id=233591
I'm happy with this. Any experience from this point on is good experience. Hopefully Lomachenko won't go for a KO or go for the KO when the opportunity arises, so he can practice pacing more as it still feels a little bit over-thought, too artificially constructed.





1	Chonlatarn Piriyapinyo (Asia-Pacific)	THAI
2	Abner Mares	MEX
3	Gamalier Rodriguez (NABO)	PR
4	Marvin Sonsona	PHI
5	Kamil Laszczyk	POL
6	Gary Russell, Jr.	USA
7	Lee Selby	UK
8	Matias C. Adrian Rueda (Latino)	ARG
9	Hisashi Amagasa	JPN
10	Joel Brunker	AUST
11	Rocky Juarez	MEX
12	Maco McCullough (WBO Europe)	UK
13	Jayson Velez	PR
14	Mark Gil Melligen (Oriental)	PHI
15	Jessie Cris Rosales (Asia-Pac Youth)	PHI


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Klimas is saying because of the tough two fights Lomachenko has had, Klimas wants Lomachenko to defend his WBO title next, and Loma says he wants the no.1 ranked fighter there.
> Chonlatarn Piriyapinyo is the no.1 contender. 51(33)-1 http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?cat=boxer&human_id=233591
> I'm happy with this. Any experience from this point on is good experience. Hopefully Lomachenko won't go for a KO or go for the KO when the opportunity arises, so he can practice pacing more as it still feels a little bit over-thought, too artificially constructed.
> 
> ...


Good fight and hopefully the 126 tourney next against Gradovich/Walters/Donaire.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I would've thought they would've gone for Sonsona in Macau tbh


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Ok fight, should give him rounds and a chance to work on stuff, hopefully he can get a late stoppage but there's loads of better names in the rankings but if this can get rid of his mandatory and hopefully mean Mares gets moved to number 1 I'll be happy


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Ok fight, should give him rounds and a chance to work on stuff, hopefully he can get a late stoppage but there's loads of better names in the rankings but if this can get rid of his mandatory and hopefully mean Mares gets moved to number 1 I'll be happy


Yeah after this fight against Thai dude, I'm sure he'll be fighting for a title...the WBA next. I believe he'll be going for the IBF last as Egis wants to cash out as much as possible with Gradovich. If there are calls for him to fight Abner somewhere along the way as the mandatory challenger, well we're going to see Loma vs a good opponent so everyone wins. But the thought that it will be a year probably till his next competitive fight is a little bit sad.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yeah after this fight against Thai dude, I'm sure he'll be fighting for a title...the WBA next. I believe he'll be going for the IBF last as Egis wants to cash out as much as possible with Gradovich. If there are calls for him to fight Abner somewhere along the way as the mandatory challenger, well we're going to see Loma vs a good opponent so everyone wins. But the thought that it will be a year probably till his next competitive fight is a little bit sad.


This is an ok fight if he fights again soon, I can't see this guy giving him problems but if he gets Mares up to the top spot and allows Lomachenko to work on a few things it should work out ok, like I say there's a few better fights out there but as a marking time fight this will be ok


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Following Loma's career is insane. Defending your title against #1 ranked in your 4th fight is unheard of. Absurd


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> This is an ok fight if he fights again soon, I can't see this guy giving him problems but if he gets Mares up to the top spot and allows Lomachenko to work on a few things it should work out ok, like I say there's a few better fights out there but as a marking time fight this will be ok





thehook13 said:


> Following Loma's career is insane. Defending your title against #1 ranked in your 4th fight is unheard of. Absurd


Yeah guys. I think it's a good fight for him to learn more. He can ONLY gain at this point. Would you pick a Lomachenko coming off 3 fights or a Lomachenko coming off 4 fights to blitz someone...? I'm happy with this.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


>


Say, I don't like the looks of THAT!

- I can just see him getting hooked, running up a huge gambling debt, and then paying it off by throwing fights for the mob. :stonk


----------

